# Question about warning light on dash



## chuck0169 (Apr 7, 2014)

I have a yellow light on in the dash of my 2000 Beetle. it's a triangle around a ! with a counterclockwise circular arrow around it. Have access to AllData and cant find it anywhere.


----------



## blksabbath (Jun 28, 2001)

I believe its the traction control (ESP). I'd think it'd be one if it senses the wheels loosing grip...maybe on if there's a problem with the system? My bug doesn't have that feature so I don't know too much about it.


----------



## chuck0169 (Apr 7, 2014)

*About warning light*

It was for the traction control. my ABS light was on also. I scanned it and came up with LF speed sensor code. I found a rubbed through wire in the loop in harness where it attaches to the strut. fixed that and both lights went out. Now when I push the ASR button the light comes on and the trac control is disabled.


----------

